# Oakley Line Miner



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey guys,
I've been looking into goggles for a long time now, still haven't pulled the trigger. I really liked the Oakley airbrake xl but they are just so expensive. 

I can get the oakley line miners in prizm rose for a pretty good price($125 CAD), but I don't know anyone who has them and I cannot find any reviews.

The things I would like to know a little more in depth are:
1) is the cylindrical lens going to mess with the optics at all? (Im used to spherical). 
2) how is the FOV
3) lens interchangeability. It looks like you have to piece it together like the flight decks but if anyone has actually used them it would be nice to hear
4) is the price I can get actually good? It's like $125 cheaper than the flight deck and $200 cheaper than the airbrake xl.

If you guys have any other related info or opinions i'm down to hear it!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

1. Barely. Yes there's potential for more distortion at extreme angles, but for what you're actually looking at I'd be surprised if you could tell the difference. 

2. Pretty good, but not as good as the oversized goggles. Peripheral is on par with flight decks, vertically I can see more of the frame at the top and nose bridge on the lineminers. 

3. A little fiddly but not difficult. No where near as easy as IOX or anons magnetic lenses. 

4. We sell them for $150CAD so it's a decent discount but nothing huge. For $125 the FOV and optics you get with the prizm rose is good buying. If I was paying full price for both, I doubt I'd buy flight decks over the lineminers. Just make sure they fit your helmet well.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Phedder said:


> 1. Barely. Yes there's potential for more distortion at extreme angles, but for what you're actually looking at I'd be surprised if you could tell the difference.
> 
> 2. Pretty good, but not as good as the oversized goggles. Peripheral is on par with flight decks, vertically I can see more of the frame at the top and nose bridge on the lineminers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for pulling through with the information. I'm liking the sound of the line miners but tbh I don't really like the look of cylindrical lenses. I'll try them on and if they fit well I will probably buy them.


----------

